# 3102



## archer292 (Feb 13, 2015)

I just finished putting together a 3102 mill and the last thing was the motor. Just my luck, the motor needs something but I'm not sure what it is. I'm thinking replacement is what it needs. I am not going to get into specifics with the problems rather just ask for recommendation on a replacement. I am not going the three phase route, just a substitute for the single phase 1 1/2 hp 110v. Thanks.

Anthony


----------



## Henrymac (Feb 13, 2015)

You say you're putting it together? Is it new? If it's new of course Grizz will replace it if it is defective.
If it is not new and out of warranty, then the motor that comes to mind is Baldor. Other motors will work just as well but I always liked Baldor. Good Luck!)


----------



## Taborclock (Feb 15, 2015)

Both my Griz lathe motors died after warranty. I just replaced them with like hp Marathon motors and wired in a stop/start/jog and reverse control.
Motors seem to be the weakest link. I am old school and it is all I need, but considered a dc motor with variable control. Might be a good project for the G-4000.


----------



## archer292 (Feb 23, 2015)

I just posted in the electrical section but figured I post here too hoping someone could help me get this worked out. This is my post:

I am having trouble getting this mill sorted. I started with the mill in pieces and was able to get it reassembled and ready for power. After wiring the original motor I found some problems and attempted a fix. New centrifugal switch and bearings. I wired it back up and it ran in one direction but when I switched direction it would not run correctly. It was turning but very slow and loud BUT with the wrap on the shaft it would pickup and be fine. I figured it was the switch sticking. After taking the motor off and on numerous times trying figure it out I could not change the way it ran. The last time I took it down I forgot to unplug the machine. The switch was off and I had no problem disconnecting the wires with no issue at the motor. By the time I reached my bench and turned around something was burning up in the leg. I unplugged and waited for the smoke to clear. I am not sure what burned as I can't find any burnt wires. Now any power put to the machine instantly trips the breaker. I am guessing it is the transformer but really have no idea. Given this situation and the fact that I have decided to replace the motor, what are my options going forward? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 23, 2015)

If you are going to replace the motor, then do yourself a favor and buy a 3 phase motor and a VFD.  That will give you better control over spindle speed, and the 3 phase motor will run with less vibration (especially if you get a good Leeson, Baldor, or Marathon motor).  Plus, 3 phase motors tend to sell on eBay for cheaper, as there is less of a demand for them.

This also would let you start over and not use most of the electrical hardware in the mill controller cabinet.  There are probably breakers in there that would be re-used, but that is about it.






If you go over to the Yahoo groups 6x26 forum, I would bet there are a number of threads and/or files on this type of conversion, as it is pretty common.


----------



## archer292 (Feb 23, 2015)

tmarks11,
Are you powering the vfd with 110v or 220v?


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 23, 2015)

archer292 said:


> tmarks11,
> Are you powering the vfd with 110v or 220v?


That wasn't a video of my machine, but I have a Clausing 8520 (similar size machine) that I put a VFD on.

I used a Teco 3/4 HP VFD with a Brook-Compton 1800rpm 3/4 hp motor from Dealers Electric, similar to below (mine cost me $180 a year ago, but it looks like the package deal now is for a 1 hp VFD for a bit more money):

http://dealerselectric.com/item.asp?cID=2&scID=132&PID=24083

It is powered off of 120V.


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 23, 2015)

looking at Dealer's electric, it looks like the 1800 rpm Brook motors got their price jacked way up because they are almost out of stock.  This looks like a better deal (1 HP GE motor 1800 rpm + Teco VFD for $190):

http://dealerselectric.com/item.asp?cID=2&scID=50&PID=24070


----------



## archer292 (Mar 15, 2015)

I would like to thank tmarks11 for the input and Ulma doctor for basically walking me through all my electrical issues with both my lathe and mill. I would not have gotten it done without the help from these guys. THANKS!!!!!!


----------

